# Jockey Club TB tattoo identification



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

HEre is a link to the Jockey Club Tattoo ID page

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=tattooLanding

You just need to register, and you can look up tattoos, partial tattoos, and markings.


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

yes, but WHERE do you find the markings part of their website?

I am registered and have looked up tattoos, but all it gives me is color and no mention of markings or anything of the sort


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh..just sign in, on the left of the site there is a link that says, "Tattoo identification service". Click that, then put in the horses tattoo number, or use the tattoo research option.https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com...esAction&init=&CFID=76629358&CFTOKEN=78360783


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

As Erika said, when you sign in and click on the tattoo identification services if will bring you to the page I have posted a screen shot of below, as you can see it asks if your horse has any white, then asks further if it has a star or stripe and if your horse has any white on it's legs and which legs. It's very helpful in narrowing down your search!


----------

